# MISSING SUSPECTED STOLEN



## tilly21 (7 August 2007)

BUTTONS 
14.2 TOBIANO GELDING 9 YEARS OLD LAST SEEN IN HIS FIELD AT 9.30PM LAST NIGHT 06/08/07 IN WORSLEY AREA HAS NOT BEEN SEEN SINCE.PEOPLE HAD SEEN 6 MEN AND A WOMEN AND A DOG HANGING AROUND THE BRIDLEPATHS NEAR TO THE FIELD SUSPECTED GYPSIES PLEASE PASS THIS ON AND KEEP A LOOK OUT




















/PICT0011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ISHmad (7 August 2007)

What a stunning horse.  Hope he is found really soon.  Has this theft been registered with Horsewatch?  They will circulate nationwide asap if you contact them.


----------



## tilly21 (7 August 2007)

im not sure if my sister has rang them i'll check and let her know to do that right away thanks


----------



## JessPickle (7 August 2007)

Noticed one picture didnt work so put it below, I am so sorry I really hope he is found


----------



## henryhorn (7 August 2007)

I will keep an eye out for him but would suggest anyone who has taken him may well use dye on those white bits on his back and neck..
He does look the type for gypsies to take but even if they colour him he is pretty distinctive.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (7 August 2007)

Didn't notice a freezemark..is he microchipped? And is there a crime ref number please?


----------



## mollymurphy (7 August 2007)

Is worsley in Manchester?  I'm in cheshire and there are 3 permanent gypsy sites near us, with others who come and go. They buy/sell/breed horses too. I'm at beeston market tomorrow, so i'll keep an eye out. Are you going? I'll print your pics off and have a look around the fields the gypsies squat their horses on (lots!)

Good luck - i really hope you find him safe and well.


----------



## Brandy29 (7 August 2007)

Beeston has been cancelled due to f&amp;m restrictions.  I was hoping to go too.
Beautiful horse, will keep eyes peeled


----------



## tilly21 (7 August 2007)

no he is not freezemarked and not microchipped  yes worsley in manchester.
thank you to you all the crime ref number is 
 1957545-07


----------



## mollymurphy (7 August 2007)

Oh, thank you for that - saved me a wasted journey!


----------



## tilly21 (7 August 2007)

MOLLYMURPHY please could you tell me whereabouts the gypsie camps are in cheshire thanks


----------



## mollymurphy (7 August 2007)

Have PMed you.


----------



## HenryandPeta (8 August 2007)

Oh no, I'm sorry. That's my worst fear. I really hope you find him safe and sound, he's gorgeous.


----------



## CheekyCob (8 August 2007)

He's an absoloute Stunner. I don't know what is wrong with these people! They don't think about the owners who love them at all! 

My mum's friend has just gone on holiday, and she had the Y/O's look after her horses in about a 5 acre field. Last night the Y/O went down to check on the horses at 11:30pm and in the morning at 6:30am. The best mare out of the lot was gone. They had cut through the fence, stolen the horse and re did the fence back up, so not to course a cafuffle with the rest of the horses.

It's a disgrace.

I hope you find him soon. They always pick the best out of the bunch.


----------



## Horseantics (8 August 2007)

Another coloured horse was stolen that night in Tewkesbury area near the M5 M50 junction follow this link for photos

http://www.worcestershirehorsewatch.co.uk/Stolen%20Horses.html


----------



## YorksG (8 August 2007)

My sister and I will go to Holmfirth auction on Saturday and have a look, hope you find him soon.


----------



## tilly21 (9 August 2007)

cant believe another one was stolen on same night what is the world coming too.
is holmfirth still on thought it would have been cancelled im supposed to be going there with a friend so ill be on look out too and thanks


----------



## tilly21 (10 August 2007)

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE POSTER
http://brookhead.co.uk/PDF/MISSING_HORSE.pdf
PLEASE PRINT OFF AND HAND OUT THANKS


----------



## vizzielover (12 August 2007)

I have cross posted on a dog forum and added his picture. Lots of the forum members are horse owners too - the more people who know the better.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## ISHmad (15 August 2007)

Is it right what I saw on another forum that sadly Buttons was found dead in a ditch in his field?

So very very sorry if that is the case, your sister must be devastated Tilly.


----------



## tilly21 (15 August 2007)

buttons has been found but its bad news he was found today at 4.30pm lying dead in a ditch,me and my sister are beside ourselves and just feel guilty as we didnt find him.
thanks to everyone for your help.
R.I.P. BUTTONS SO SORRY WE NEVER FOUND YOUXXXX


----------



## gemma1992 (15 August 2007)

OMG!!! Poor poor Buttons. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 R.I.P Buttons.

At least you know where he is now (if only he was still alive) and not missing for years and wondering where he is. (That is not meant in a nasty way)


----------



## ISHmad (15 August 2007)

Tilly that is just so sad.  I feel so sorry for your sister and all of you, Buttons truly did look like an amazing horse.

RIP Buttons, I never met you but will never forget you.  You were such a striking boy xx


----------



## dozzie (16 August 2007)

So sorry to hear your news.  He was a real beauty!


RIP Buttons.


----------



## stormhorse (16 August 2007)

so sorry to hear the news. Thinking of all involved.


----------



## mollymurphy (16 August 2007)

Oh my god, i'm so sorry.  I was at Beeston yesterday, keeping an eye out and putting posters up.  And i've been round all the gypsy sites.

So was he not stolen, and you found him in his field?  Or another field?

My deepest sympathies.

Rest in peace Buttons.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x x x


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (16 August 2007)

im confused to, stolen or escaped and died? either way its so upsetting, im getting more and more paranoid about my beloved as the days go on and having had my car stolen etc recently im so paranoid now anyway that i just think, whats the point in having anything nice. freezemarking / chipping a horse doesnt protect us from the gypsies, they stole a friends trailer, its visible from the site and the police are too scared to go in and get it, so whats the point in protecting ourselves if the police wont. ditto with my car, not interested. life is sh*te and i hope these b*st*rds die slow painful deaths or are in one place when a natural disaster hits and gets them all out of the honest persons way. sorry, rant over. hugs and kisses and much much love and kind thoughts tilly and family and friends, really really feel for you.


----------



## tilly21 (16 August 2007)

we thought that the fence had been cut and he had been stolen.but what must have happened is the horses broke the fence got into the hay field and were running round like mad and buttons has fell into a ditch in the hay field and this is where he was found yesterday afternoon his body was quite decomposed so he must have died straight away in a way i hope he did so he did not suffer.sorry if it was confusing its just the fence did look like it had been cut,and we could not find him thats why we thought he was stolen.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (16 August 2007)

god dont apologise, either way its a tragedy and absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## harvgj19 (16 August 2007)

So sorry to hear your tragic news.

RIP Buttons.


----------



## jesterfaerie (18 August 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this


----------



## harrihjc (21 August 2007)

How awful, I'm so sorry. I hope he didn't suffer. RIP Buttons x


----------



## SpruceRI (23 August 2007)

I'm so sad to hear the news about Buttons

I loved hearing all the news about him on the old Stabletalk forum, from when Michelle successfully showed him, to when he went out on loan and then came back again.

He was a stunning chap, and I know much loved, so you both must be devastated.  Treasure all those memories and the lovely pics you took.

x


----------



## Twinkletoes (6 September 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news. Do not live feeling guilty, u obviously gave him the greatest life, he looks a Very happy horse who had a super time with you. I hope you and your sister are getting lots of support and hugs and that time slowly may heal things a little bit. x


----------

